# So uh.....my charge lost data for no reason.



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was running GummyCharged, and its been working fine for a while. Then, around lunch, it just dropped data and no amount of battery pulling, sim pulling, airplane mode toggling or rebooting has fixed it. Its been 10 hours now since my phone lost data and I've even flashed the newest Infinity ROM and it still won't connect to data. Is my phone antenna suddenly broken? What's going on? I've reflashed multiple times to no avail and I wiped of course each time, and nothing is working. Any more ideas?


----------



## glsteve (Sep 4, 2011)

There might be a data outage in your area I've had a few of them


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you tried flashing modem?


----------



## glsteve (Sep 4, 2011)

Or your data broke on your phone call tech support and see if u can get a new one ask if there is an outage first


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Everyone i know has data still so I'm not sure about he outage, probably not. (Including my friend with a new Galaxy Nexus.) Also, I havent flashed Modems as I need to download the program in windows. Can you do it with the mobile odin app?


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend flashing radios with mobile Odin, as you need to maintain a connection during that part or you will break your connectivity. Flash back to stock EP4D and see if it works then. Most likely it will at first, but then if it starts dropping again, call and complain, they'll send you a replacement. Its quite unlikely that a rom would break your data connectivity, but it could just be due to the outdated radios, and you'll need to be stock to send it back, anyway.

But its happened to alot of us, many of us multiple times. I'll be calling them tomorrow and getting my second replacement. It seems to affect alot of LTE phones, even the new Nexus. New technology always has bugs to work out, but considering VZW's solid support for these issues, I don't mind being the beta testers as we get the cutting edge technology.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Before you get an entire new phone, I would highly recommend doing a nandroid backup of your stuff, and try going to the new stock rom (kernel, rom, modem) just to see how well it works. All the the little intermittent glitches I was having went away when I did that. I'm now using stock + Blue and Black theme with power menu mods and it's running great.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Read this:
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/12/19/this-is-why-your-verizon-galaxy-nexus-or-other-4g-lte-vzw-phone-is-losing-data-signal/


----------



## glsteve (Sep 4, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> Read this:
> http://www.androidpo...ng-data-signal/


Thanks for this i just learned something.


----------

